# Metor /text messages



## eoinypony (16 Aug 2009)

Hey,
Is any one else having problems getting texts,I have changed phone,got new sim card,but still my messages takes ages to come when ppl text me,,,,thinking of changing network provider at this stage


----------



## Cat101 (16 Aug 2009)

Are the messages you expect to receive from the Meteor network also?
It may not be Meteor or you mobile phones fault..It could be an issue with the network sending the message to you.
Have you tried turning off the phone and removing the battery? 
That should reset the signal if the problem is on Meteors side.


----------



## eoinypony (16 Aug 2009)

its a mixture of both,,,,I have turned phone off and removed the battery


----------



## Cat101 (16 Aug 2009)

My sister and her son's use Meteor (for the free calls to each other service they provide) She has never had a problem with them. You should test the theory and ask another network friend to text you, whilst sending the same text to themselves or another network user ..If there is still a ridiculous delivery delay to your phone complain to Meteor about it.


----------



## eoinypony (16 Aug 2009)

good thinking....ill do it now


----------



## Crunchie (16 Aug 2009)

I was with Meteor until mid July. A few months back I started having problems sending and receiving texts (all networks). It got to the point where texting became so unreliable I changed network and haven't had the problem since.


----------



## eoinypony (16 Aug 2009)

Crunchie said:


> I was with Meteor until mid July. A few months back I started having problems sending and receiving texts (all networks). It got to the point where texting became so unreliable I changed network and haven't had the problem since.


 
Think ill do the same,,,just most of my mates are on Meteor and its free to text them etc


----------



## Cat101 (16 Aug 2009)

Did you get anyone to text you?


----------



## Crunchie (17 Aug 2009)

eoinypony said:


> Think ill do the same,,,just most of my mates are on Meteor and its free to text them etc



I think most of the networks do "free" texts - subject to the €20 per month top up. I'm getting free all network texts with my new network


----------

